

Ask HN: Where can one find an inexpensive consultant to assist new startup - rodscott80

I am an co-creator of a prosumer tech blog, I have recieved a few products to review like phones, cameras, Bluetooth earpieces,etc.  I am seeking the assistance of a consultant that won't break my pockets to assist in taking the blog to the next level.<p>Check out the site and let me know where one could improve.<p>www.techguysmartbuy.blogspot.com
======
aymeric
Check out odesk / elance / freelancer?

